# Sound Max Supreme FX 2 Driver Issues



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a Supreme FX 2 sound card that came with my Asus Striker 2 Extreme mobo. I need some way to force install vista x64 drivers on xp pro x64. I record a lot of my game play footage with Fraps and Xfire and what happens is the sound in the videos is well terrible, very scratchy sounding. My current Driver version is SoundMAX AD1988B Audio Driver V5.10.02.6310 for Windows 64bit XP.(WHQL)

This is from asus support downloads.

I need this version SoundMAX AD1988B Audio Driver V6.10.02.6320 for Windows 64bit Vista.(WHQL).

I am 100% sure this is the problem because I have that driver on Windows 7 64bit it works fine fraps records no problem no sound issues. Well you might ask: why dont you just use Win 7 to record your games? Well I wish I could but the OS is extremely unstable, and I'm just testing it anyway.

any help would be much appreciated.

Oh and one more thing I can provide any info on my computer via Everest Software.

Thanks 

Skierdude09:smile:


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

What happens when you try to install thru the device manager?

Pauldo


----------

